# question regarding spam



## cab (Aug 7, 2004)

:sad: One of my coworkers just got a new computer last week. The woman is 65 and will be retiring soon, other than a word program at the office she's never used a computer or the internet. She opted for a cable modem and had that installed, the installer made her come up with an e-mail address on the spot and then HE logged her in using her new address and HER password. Three days later I went over to show her how to use the internet and send an e-mail; during that time she had the computer on to type some letters but hadn't surfed the net (she has a modem that as soon as the computer is on she's automatically online, no connection needs to be made) or given out her e-mail address. As a matter of fact when I got there she wasn't even sure what her address was. I made sure the connection was fine and when I opened up Outlook Express I was surprised that this woman with her brand new computer had received 3 SPAM e-mails. How is that possible? I checked her system, she didn't surf, she didn't even know that she was online while typing the letters. Can anyone explain this, is there any way to fix this problem? Should I have her change her e-mail address already? Could it be the cable guy is earning extra by selling addresses? I can't explain this one. Thoughts or input would be appreciated. Thank you! :smooch:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I get SPAM on addresses I never use. I think they just run through the range of possible names, sending them to all the diane01, diane02, ... diane99, etc. I've seen them with headers that have my Comcast address in a numerical progression like that, just another SPAM tool. :smile:

There are many good SPAM blocking tools available, I use SpamPal here.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

If she only had 3 I wouldnt' be too worried...


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think some ISP's like AOL or Compuserve sell your e-mail address, or at least they used to a few years ago when I had AOL. Sure seems like it.

BMR777


----------



## cab (Aug 7, 2004)

*still getting the spam*

This woman is still getting spam, I checked my system to see if there was anything in it since right after she got an e-mail from me she also received two more spam e-mails. She does have a system that is always online but still this problem is getting out of control. This is the poor womans first computer, up until now she's always been afraid. Here she is trying to learn how to use a computer at 65 and she ends up with spam within hours let alone the first weeks of owning the thing, I don't understand how it's possible. :4-thatsba


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Get Her G-Mail*

I use G-Mail and I have ZERO spam!!!

Here is an invite:
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-462209c827-b2d39a0347-bb4e05d38e

And another in case it is used...
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-462209c827-cfc819ca6f-efe33b0553

And I have more at my website, www.rusnakweb.com in case anyone else wants one.

GMail is nice - you can now even use POP3 so it can work with Outlook or Outlook Express.

Hope it helps,
BMR777


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

SPAM...

...good on toast with ketchup...

...sucks on a computer...

a good email filter will usually take care of it..

gmail is good...Microsoft is scared stiff of google, I like that!

MD


----------



## emilyron72 (Aug 22, 2005)

Better use some yahoo / hotmail / GMail account. They are better..
or use some spam blocking tool.. I use BSpam : www.bspam.com


----------

